# Two.Worlds.II.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Two.Worlds.II.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
PAL and Japan only, US released dated in January 2011

An fantasy western RPG from developers Reality Pump (most noted for the original Two Worlds and the earth 21X0 series of RTS games). Interestingly (and the ratings boards would seem to agree) this one takes something a darker tone compared to many other console RPGs which could well be a good thing.
It should be noted that the original title did not fare well (the odd bug or having the complaint of it being unfinished is nothing new in RPGs but this was something else) but early impressions of this one are that it is something to check out.

Game website:
http://www.twoworlds2.com/en/index.html


*Boxart*



Click to enlarge

*Video*


*NFO*



Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? ??????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTwo Worlds II : The Temptation (c) Southpeak
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: PAL/NTSC JÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLanguages: English
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ : 1 DVDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ GenreÂÂÂÂ: RPGÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : November 2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂA trip to the swamps will demonstrate the breathtaking experience that 
ÂÂTwo Worlds II has to offer. The result of Reality Pump's extensive technical 
ÂÂdevelopment, the game's environment has been painstakingly created to fully 
ÂÂimmerse the player into the Antaloorian universe. For example, the marshy 
ÂÂground sucks at the character's feet hindering his movement more so then 
ÂÂif he was on dry land.

ÂÂ 

ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2010)

I put a few hours in (read I thought I will just check it works- next thing it is 4 hours on. While that is nothing major for a half decent RPG this was in the middle of the day when I had stuff to be doing).

I have probably used this description on more than one occasion but this is Fable- good version.

The intro is handled fairly well but I have seen better (we are not talking amnesia but they go to the same parties), it seems that while you need not know about the original game it would not hurt. After that though the story works well and benefits from the more mature tone (serious punishment for constructing a sentence like that will be doled out later).

Spells- you combine cards to make them (tempered by your level in magic)

Weapons- widely varying picked up off the floor. Not Borderlands level but generous dungeon crawler.

Crafting- somewhat reminiscent of Summon Night: Swordcraft story. You break items and other weapons for parts and upgrade weapons with various materials, add stones/gems (we have all seen this sort of thing before).

Stats- maybe not roguelike/Contact level but definitely up there with dungeon crawlers like Diablo.

Combat- right now swordplay is a little bit clunky (whether that will improve with level I do not know) but it is among the best of the genre. Archery and combat magic are first rate (archery at least is similar to that you might see in a Zelda game rather than a straight up western RPG). Rather nicely you do have an assassinate option.

Controls- minor platforming elements, a nod to stealth (this seems to be more of a gameplay style than a you will do this now) 
My only real gripe is they leave the take all button as the main button rather than kicking it to a different one so I occasionally ended up taking the whole of my storage chest.

Voice acting is decent but someone could have explained the idea of room noise. Music is good if not that memorable.

Level design- maybe not quite Might and Magic or Elder scrolls grade but some open world (to the level where it does not impact on story as much) and some nice story/corridor type sections.

In short- if the game carries on like this and this does not become the RPG of the season I will be shocked. Similarly if it does hold up and you need a reason to either return to the genre or have something to demonstrate to someone you want to break into the genre this would probably be the one to do it on.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 7, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I put a few hours in (read I thought I will just check it works- next thing it is 4 hours on. While that is nothing major for a half decent RPG this was in the middle of the day when I had stuff to be doing).
> 
> I have probably used this description on more than one occasion but this is Fable- good version.
> 
> ...


I saw the write up for this a while ago FAST, but I totally missed your assessment. It seems you're spot on with most of the userbase who either A) Imported or B) Got lucky and got the unpatched copy. I need to go kill a few people at Southpeak studios for bumping the true release date back to the 25th though.


----------



## z0m813.cl0wn (Oct 15, 2011)

I was looking into this game and posted another thread asking about it and someone kindly replied with a link to this, but after reading this I will more than likely try it out!


----------

